# Is DVC worth the cost for us brits?



## mrtoffee

Hi all, im trying to work out if DVC is worth buying into.  We are a family of 4 and go to disney every 3-4 years for 3 weeks.  Can you roll the points forward or do you have to use them up each year?

Many thanks in advance for the help


----------



## JohnW

You can bank points into the next use year and you can borrow points from the next use year. So, the most points you can use are three years worth if you use them in the middle of three years e.g.

Year 1 - bank all points, use none.
Year 2 - use year 1's banked points plus year 2 points plus points borrowed from year 3
Year 3 - No points available, all used in Year 2
Year 4 - new year's worth of points available


----------



## mrtoffee

Many thanks for that, it could be worth it after all


----------



## wideeyes

be aware that DVC have the right to stop banking and borrowing if you buy with the intention of borrowing and banking points. I am not sure how likely this is to happen however it is in the contract.


----------



## sullyandsid

Given that DVC is a long term investment - I think you kids and their kids will thing it will be worth every penny. So many happy memories to be made.


----------



## mrtoffee

wideeyes said:


> be aware that DVC have the right to stop banking and borrowing if you buy with the intention of borrowing and banking points. I am not sure how likely this is to happen however it is in the contract.



 Thats cheeky and would most likely mean we wouldn't be able to do DVC.  We love disney but also like travelling to lots of other places, so won't be going every year.

The other thing i am having problems getting my head around is the whole home resort idea, does this mean that this is the resort we would always be staying at?


----------



## Hilary

> The other thing i am having problems getting my head around is the whole home resort idea, does this mean that this is the resort we would always be staying at?




In theory, yes.  In practice we sometimes stay at our home resort; often we don't.  

Using your points to stay at any of the DVC resorts is another 'perk' that Disney _could _decide to withdraw.  I'm not aware that there has been any indication that they will - in the same way that banking and borrowing _could _be withdrawn but there's nothing to suggest it's being considered at the moment.  I suppose for contracts that run 50 or so years, Disney have to write in all sorts of contingency plans to protect themselves and the way the DVC system may need to work in the future.

At the moment you can use your points to stay in any of the DVC resorts, subject to availability.  You have a home resort advantage of being able to make a reservation at your home resort 11 months in advance of your stay; reservations at non-home resorts can be made 7 months in advance.  So you gain a 4 month headstart on your home resort availability.  

The general advice is always that the sensible/safe thing to do is to buy where you plan to stay most, or where you would be happy to always stay if you were restricted to home resort reservations only.  But the sensible/safe thing to do isn't always the most appealing


----------



## UKDEB

Always articulate, succinct and helpful.  Ever thought of becoming a mod, Hil?


----------



## Hilary

UKDEB said:


> Always articulate, succinct and helpful.  Ever thought of becoming a mod, Hil?


----------



## mrtoffee

Many thanks Hilary, i think we will go on the tour when we are in wdw next year and take things from there.


----------



## hunty

I bought in 1997 (wow 13 years ago Now)  My kids were 8 - 10 years old.
we bought into OKW, and I still believe it was one of the best investments we made, yes the Annual dues in January are still a reminder I have to pay towads Disney, but I still believe its worth it.

We have had some great holidays normally going for 2-3 weeks every 2 years in a 2 bedroom place, we have stayed in different locations but always prefering OKW

Even now its the only holiday my 'kids' still want to come with us.

I never did a cost justification when I bought I saw the quality of disney and the prospect of having different holidays every couple of years even planned one day just me and my DW will go away for 3-4 weeks at a time (still waiting that one)


If I was to go back in time,  would I change what I did - yes I would of done it sooner!


----------



## mark&sue

The only thing that surprised me was the price of flights, as previously not noticed when taking a package.   we never seem to get cheap flights (I won't fly indirect as hate taking off and would pay not to do it more than once each way!)

Good luck in deciding


susan


----------



## mikki.young

You can use DVC points to travel elsewhere in the world, currently through RCI.  Got to admit we have never used this option but it got tempting a time or two.

I may be wrong but I didn't think the staying at another DVC resort was a perk.  I thought they would alays be allowed even if the 7/11 rule changed a bit.  The perk was the option of staying at other Diney resorts and that has changed a few times over the years.

Having said all of the above I don't think I would consider buying at the moment in your circumstances, not least because of the dreadful exchange rate.


----------



## LaurenT

If you do take the tour, be sure to have the name, home town and guides name of a DVC owner...if you decided to buy, you'd get a substantial discount for being "referred" by a current owner (and that owner would get a little something too!)


----------



## Hilary

mikki.young said:


> I may be wrong but I didn't think the staying at another DVC resort was a perk.  I thought they would alays be allowed even if the 7/11 rule changed a bit.  The perk was the option of staying at other Diney resorts and that has changed a few times over the years.


Ah, that may be right - sorry if I've been misleading on that point.



> Having said all of the above I don't think I would consider buying at the moment in your circumstances, not least because of the dreadful exchange rate.


Had to smile at this one because we bought in July 2001 when the rate was around 1.4 or even 1.3 (LOW, anyway!).  With hindsight, a poor financial call, but I still feel we've had great value from our points


----------



## JohnnySharp2

We thought about DVC ownership a few years ago and had a full tour around Saratoga Springs Resort and a few phone calls following on when we were back home.

We were very tempted, despite the fact ideally we prefer an off-site villa for many of our holidays.

I suppose a few things really stopped us taking it further, firstly I didn't think (and still don't) that it was a significant financial saving, especially in the short term.
Also having to go in school holidays makes the flight prices expensive and didn't want to commit to the yearly annual dues payment.
If we were going to buy we probably should have done many years ago, as we have been 13 times in total so far, with the cost getting higher there is a possibility we may restrict our holidays over the next few years.

Having been fortunate to have gone so many times, we are obviously getting older - not THAT old I might add  - and finding the long flight harder each time, even Julie who before meeting me was not a nervous flyer at all is liking it less & less.

Ultimatley the BIG reason we haven't bought is with Joshua's autism there is no chance he could go after me and Julie decide enough is enough, so there is no long term ownership possibility, I suppose that comes back to the point where we should have bought years ago, if we were going to do so.

*I realise my reasons are unique, but I will post them anyway*


----------



## lynnemcb

We bought DVC in 2003 just before youngest son was born.  Don't think there was any savings for us as we never stayed onsite before that and probably would never have stayed at the more expensive resorts.  However our holidays are fab and I just love all the DVC resorts so am glad we took the plunge. 

We do go every year though just now even if its just for a week and I dont think I would have bought if I was going every three years.  Never seems like I want to pay for another holiday if Ive got points available for Disney and Ive already paid the dues.

Another bit to think about is when you would be going as there has been free dining at the times of year we've been there for the last few years and I think again that would diminish the value of DVC if travelling in the Autumn

We have only stayed at one of our home resorts once - Vero beach - as the other time we booked it was cancelled due to a hurricane, so i dont think its a problem to book another resort.  Unless of course they change the terms of the contracts and then we're snookered>

Lynne


----------



## UKDEB

LaurenT said:


> If you do take the tour, be sure to have the name, home town and guides name of a DVC owner...if you decided to buy, you'd get a substantial discount for being "referred" by a current owner (and that owner would get a little something too!)


Due to the timeshare legislation in the UK, this perk isn't available to us.


----------



## Elise79

We bought DVC last year. We have been going to WDW once or twice a year for 4 years now (and we went a couple of times before we bought our first house)

We bought in becuase we want to keep taking our DD (who is 20mths) and we decided after one stay at CSR with her that we don't want to deal with buses to every park for a while!

We started looking at how much it would cost to stay at the Contemporary (our deluxe of choice) and then quickly realised that we could do very well out of DVC.

If we were only looking at going every 3 years I don't think we would have bought, every other year probably.

I think a lot of the value comes from where you would stay if you didn't own DVC.


----------



## mikki.young

Hilary said:


> Had to smile at this one because we bought in July 2001 when the rate was around 1.4 or even 1.3 (LOW, anyway!).  With hindsight, a poor financial call, but I still feel we've had great value from our points



I was lucky enough to buy at $2 : 1 and when the cost was very low.  I think it is the combination of bad exchange rate and a price more than double what I paid that probably influences me - especially if only using it once every 3 years.  I'm with you, I have had tremendous value out of mine, far more than a marriott timeshare we bought near DLRP a few yaers later.


----------



## mrtoffee

Many thanks for all the info and advice guys, i think it's time for lots of research by me and a good think about how often we will take the girls.  Our next trip is to AKL and when i ran the points calculator  yesterday the points looked a very competitive cost alternative.

Once again many  thanks for the help


----------



## lovesdisney

My hubby and I go bought enough points to allow us to go every other year as we like to holiday in other places so we bank and borrow as necessary.

Apart from the outlay initially for the cost of buying into DVC, you need to factor in the years you are paying dues but not visiting and with the exchange rate this year, there was a substantial increase in our dues due to the exchange rate over previous years. 

Paying dues in the years you do not visit needs to be factored in the true cost of DVC.


----------



## LORNA ANN

Have to say we bought in 2005 and our only regret is we did not do it sooner.


----------



## heatherbelle

OP, if you google mousesavers DVC, there is a very good article there, on how you benefit and after how many years you save money.

I have been trying to pursuade my DH, but when I told him we'd need to pay around 800.00 per year in dues, he said we could stay keep the initial outlay in the bank and the 800.00 would buy us 4 weeks at Country Inn and Suites.  I was looking at buying into the Beach Club, a bit different to Country Inn and Suites (we took our DS there on our first hol).  Nothing wrong about it at all, but this year we are staying at the Beach Club and after that, I don't think he will want to back to CIS.


----------



## katdralion

We have been members since '98 and have had good value out of our membership over the years... BUT there have been so many great deals around over the last 4 years (42% discount on OKW and SSR and free dining) that it is no longer cost effective. I would not buy in today. When you factor in the initial outlay, cost of flights, dues and dining it is cheaper and more flexible to buy a package holiday.
Plus, if you decide to take some time out from Disney, the exchange options in Europe are very limited and costly.


----------



## needtogomore

katdralion said:


> We have been members since '98 and have had good value out of our membership over the years... BUT there have been so many great deals around over the last 4 years (42% discount on OKW and SSR and free dining) that it is no longer cost effective. I would not buy in today. When you factor in the initial outlay, cost of flights, dues and dining it is cheaper and more flexible to buy a package holiday.
> Plus, if you decide to take some time out from Disney, the exchange options in Europe are very limited and costly.



thats how we feel to, we can get a package for less than our dues, and the flights just keep going higher and higher.


----------



## McCrae

If you are looking for a cheap package I dont think DVC is the best option.

Before DVC we used to stay at the Grand Floridian. We now own at BLT.

We can get a similar standard of room, but much bigger and cheaper by using our DVC points.

So far we have visted GVC 3 times and have loved every trip.

Flights are expensive, but if you are looking to go overseas on holiday its always goingto be an issue.


----------



## doombuggy

katdralion said:


> Plus, if you decide to take some time out from Disney, the exchange options in Europe are very limited and costly.



I have been spending time on your boards because I am planning a trip to the UK, and I have to agree here.  My dad has a timeshare in RCI, and the only one located in London (Kensington) is The Allen House - DVC has it too, listed for weekly or nightly rentals.  My dad put in for my October 23 - October 30, 2010 week in June 2009 and nothing has come thru yet.  I am at the point where I have made a reservation at a B&B in knightsbridge as my "back-up" plan, but I assume that I will be spending $$$$ that I hadn't originally banked on.  I booked my flight last week - $918 with one stop.  direct flights on BA and VA were about $100 to 150 more and went to Gatwick, which doesn't fit in with my plans to go to DLP.

I have had DVC since 2006 and have used it without a problem at several resorts.  I asctually stayed at my "home" - SSR last Friday night, just to use the remaining points I had banked from last year and must "use or lose" by Sept. 30.  I am planning on banking this year's remaining points (which is most of my contract) and try to use them at DLP, as soon as I can book.  While the required ticket purchase is a burden to me (I don't need the tickets, but you have to buy them), the cost difference versus the room cost I have booked at Sequoia is quite a bit less.  I have also used my points to stay at Grand Californian Hotel at DL, something I would have never done on cash.

Bottom line, you need to think if you really want to come here to visit frequently.  while you can swap out with RCI, that might not always work out for the best (unless you are flexible).  Good luck!


----------



## jonty007

We did the tour at Saratoga Springs when we were in WDW in October. We liked the idea but the cost/benefit didn't add up for us.

Then last month we looked into resales, and through "The Timeshare Store" have bought (and have just closed) a 250pt contract at OKW.

We found buying a resale actually made more financial sense as we got more for our money. We reckon we will get our money back after 4 two week holidays.

Although a worry at first, dealing over the phone and via email with the US, the people at TTS & at Magic Vacation Title (The closing company) were great. Another top tip is the Post Office overseas money transfer service!

I know this sounds like an advert, but its just a recommendation and another option to consider.

As for the cheap package holidays - remember, inflation will increase the price of these year on year, and perks such as 'free dining' won't last for ever. Once the recession lifts you could see a big rise in prices. Also the room sizes and facilities in a standard Disney hotel are not as good as in the DVC resorts.


----------



## UKDEB

Welcome to the forums, jonty007.


----------



## mrtoffee

Thank you for all the replys guys, were in the process of planning our next Disney trip and the cost seems to have rocketed in the past twelve months which has me considering wether to invest in DVC again


----------



## orangetiggs

We just flew back yesterday and bought bay lake, we got it for our daughters and we know the deals are good but they wont last once the economy picks up


----------



## mrtoffee

orangetiggs said:


> We just flew back yesterday and bought bay lake, we got it for our daughters and we know the deals are good but they wont last once the economy picks up



I know what you mean, all these park ticket, free food and gift card offers will definately finish once things pick up economy wise.  Plus resales are available at the moment for rock bottom price's.  Weve book to go to AKL next year so I thin kwe will take the tour and see if DVC is for us


----------



## loadsapixiedust

LaurenT said:


> If you do take the tour, be sure to have the name, home town and guides name of a DVC owner...if you decided to buy, you'd get a substantial discount for being "referred" by a current owner (and that owner would get a little something too!)





UKDEB said:


> Due to the timeshare legislation in the UK, this perk isn't available to us.



As a UK based buyer you would still be able to get the referral discount (it might be another couple of $ per point so it's worth having) but the referrer won't get anything if they are from the UK except the warm fuzzy feeling that comes from helping out a fellow Diser


----------



## mrtoffee

loadsapixiedust said:


> As a UK based buyer you would still be able to get the referral discount (it might be another couple of $ per point so it's worth having) but the referrer won't get anything if they are from the UK except the warm fuzzy feeling that comes from helping out a fellow Diser



Thanks for the tip loadsapixiedust, any discount is a good discount in my book


----------



## brightspark

mrtoffee said:


> Thats cheeky and would most likely mean we wouldn't be able to do DVC.  We love disney but also like travelling to lots of other places, so won't be going every year.
> 
> The other thing i am having problems getting my head around is the whole home resort idea, does this mean that this is the resort we would always be staying at?



We always bank and borrow points as we seem to being going every 2 years at the moment.

A big thing to take into consideration is when you buy your points... we have a november use year and it seems to make going in the middle of the summer more tricky... this year we wanted to go in september but had to wait for our use year to come around so that we could borrow the points from the next year...

You don't always have to stay at your home resort, but if you want to travel during low points time it is likely that you will have difficulty getting a reservation for a different resort... We thought being slow season would mean it was easier to get a reservation, but of course that's when DVC is most used - most time for the least points! If you want to stay elsewhere you may need to go during busier times and therefore need more points!


----------



## Elise79

brightspark said:


> A big thing to take into consideration is when you buy your points... we have a november use year and it seems to make going in the middle of the summer more tricky... this year we wanted to go in september but had to wait for our use year to come around so that we could borrow the points from the next year...



You can book at the 11 month window and borrow points then regardless of use year. As long as the points would be valid in your account at the date of travel. in your case you could have booked in October and borrow the following years points at that point.

There are 8 use years February, March, April, June, August, September, October & December. You want to choose a month just before you usually travel.


----------



## brightspark

Elise79 said:


> You can book at the 11 month window and borrow points then regardless of use year. As long as the points would be valid in your account at the date of travel. in your case you could have booked in October and borrow the following years points at that point.
> 
> There are 8 use years February, March, April, June, August, September, October & December. You want to choose a month just before you usually travel.



It wasn't anything to do with the 11 month window, it was needing to borrow points from the following year... so that we could use points from all 3 years... we had a few left from the year before, wanted to use all of this years and borrow some from the following year!  Choosing the month prior to your normal travel time was the point I tried (unsuccessfully to make) LOL I know what I meant, so glad you were here to put it into English everyone else could understand!


----------

